# MSN und Windows Messenger



## Kasiopaja (17. März 2004)

Tag....

Als ich vor einigen Tage Office 2003 istallierte, ist irgendwie der Windows Messenger auf meinen Computer gekommen. Ich habe auch den MSN Messenger installiert. Beide Programme zusammen funktionieren irgenwie nicht so richtig, bzw. überschneiden sich.
Da ich aber lieber den MSN Messenger verwende, um mit meinen Bekanntschaften zu kommunizieren möchte ich wissen wie man den Windows Messenger deistallieren kann, denn ich finde nur den MSN Messenger im Systemsteuerung/Software Menü....
Ich habe auch schon probiert ihn über     Windows / inf / sysoc.inf    zu deinstallieren, aber dies haut irgendwie alles nicht hin!


----------



## rycon (17. März 2004)

Ich würd vorschlagen Office nochmal neu zu installen , den msn messenger auch wech zu hauen, Office neu drauf, win messsenger wie hier in den OS Tut´s beschrieben wieder zu deinstallen und danach den msn messenger wieder drauf zu packen....

Hab nich allzu viel Ahnung von MS eigenen Produkten da ich die meistens meide  aber normalerweise sollten die beiden Dienste auch synchron arbeiten können...versuchs mal wie oben beschrieben...ansonsten weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## gothic ghost (17. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Kasiopaja _
> *  sysoc.inf  *


@  Kasiopaja

hi,
in der sysoc.inf suche die Zeile " msmsgs=msgrocm.dll "
Lösche das Wort " hide ", so das nur die beiden Kommas bleiben.
Dann unter Software -> Windos-Komponeten hinzufügen/entfernen
findest du jetzt den zuvor versteckten Eintrag Windows-Messenger,
Häkchen weg und er ist im Nirvana.


----------



## Kasiopaja (17. März 2004)

*Schon probiert*

Eben das ist das Problem....
Ich habe das mit dem "hide" löschen probiert, aber im angesprochenen Menü erscheint der Windows messenger nicht

Dankeschön für die raschen Antworten


----------



## gothic ghost (17. März 2004)

*sysoc.inf*

@  Kasiopaja

sieht die Zeile in sysoc.inf so aus ?
msmsgs=msgrocm.dll,OcEntry,msmsgs.inf,,7


----------



## SilentWarrior (17. März 2004)

Sorry für die blöde Frage, aber was ist denn der Windows Messenger? Ich benutz Windows jetzt seit Jahren und hab keine Ahnung, worüber ihr da redet. Bitte um Aufklärung! :-(


----------



## gothic ghost (17. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von SilentWarrior _
> Sorry für die blöde Frage, aber was ist denn der Windows Messenger? Ich benutz Windows jetzt seit Jahren und hab keine Ahnung, worüber ihr da redet. Bitte um Aufklärung!



Ich kenne ihn von XP und er dient dazu dir eine Nachricht mitzuteilen,
ob du willst oder nicht dieser Mist popt auf  wenn du im Web bist.
Er wird immer öfter für Spam benutzt, jeder Provider hat einen
IP-Pool und diesen kann man mit Scannern rausbekommen und dann
wird an diese Adressen eine Nachricht geschickt.


----------



## Kasiopaja (18. März 2004)

*Re: sysoc.inf*



> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> *@  Kasiopaja
> 
> sieht die Zeile in sysoc.inf so aus ?
> msmsgs=msgrocm.dll,OcEntry,msmsgs.inf,,7 *



ja die Zeile sieht genau so aus:
msmsgs=msgrocm.dll,OcEntry,msmsgs.inf,,7

Aber im Menü Windows Komponenten hinzufügen/entfernen scheint der Windows Messenger nicht auf.... da schauts nur so aus:


----------



## Cyprezz (23. März 2004)

Hi,

ich hab da einen anderen Ansatz, vielleicht hilft der weiter..

Anstatt den Messenger zu entfernen kann man auch ganz einfach in der Systemsteuerung die Benutzerkonten öffnen, dort den entsprechenden Benutzer auswählen und dessen Netzkennwörter aufrufen. Dort löscht man die Passport.net-Einträge.
Ausserdem muss man in den Optionen von sowohl Windows-, als auch MSN-Messenger die Autostart- und Autologin Funktion deaktivieren.

Danach ist  zwar beim Starten des MSN-Messengers immer wieder das Passwort neu einzugeben, dafür gibt es aber zwischen den beiden Messengers keine Probleme mehr und der Windowsmessi wird erst gar nicht mehr initialisiert  ;-)

Hoffe gehelft zu haben

Bye Cyprezz


----------



## Soperman (3. April 2004)

*Windowws Messenger*

Hallo
Ich habe aus Lust einfach mal so den 'Windows Messenger Installiert.
Aber weil ich mit dem zeug nicht einverstanden bin, will ich meine e-mail adresse usw. deinsteallieren.Da es aber nicht , und ich auf mein e- malempfang nicht reinkomme weiss ich nicht wie ich den Computer von dem Scheiss runter bring.........
P.S Ich habe auch schon eine Adresse

Hoffe auf baldige hilfe




Ich willl übrigens nicht den ganzen Windows nochmal installieren


----------

